# Samsung CLP-315W (Farblaserdrucker) schwarze Striche



## Joel-92 (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ich habe einen Samsung CLP-315W Farblaserdrucker. Seit ein paar Wochen druckt er öfters zwei vertikale, schwarze Striche. 
Ich habe den Drucker schon nach Anleitung gereinigt, das brachte aber leider keine Werbesserung. Der Drucker wurde im September 2010 gekauft. 

Was kann man da noch machen?


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2011)

Garantie sollte er ja noch haben, oder?


----------



## Joel-92 (18. Juni 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Garantie sollte er ja noch haben, oder?


 
Ja, hat er noch.


----------

